# How do I Sex my frogs?



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello all....I am quite new to dart frog ownership but I have some really nice frogs and a few setups...I am wondering how do I sext the frogs I own and at what age can the begin to be accurately sexed? Should I post pics?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes post pics also what kind of frogs are they


----------



## bazza30 (Jun 6, 2011)

i was wondering the same till i found tads on a leaf and now i no nothing on how to care for them. i new at frog keeping myself


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

You could just ask them, but that would be rude


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Gently 


Honestly, there's guidelines that you can look up but they're only guidelines. To really sex them properly you'll need to either catch them calling or giving back-rubs. Posting pics in the identification forum (I think that's where they go) is also a good way of getting a roughish idea of male/female.

What kind of frogs are they? That will change a lot about when/how to sex them.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

here is a picture of them


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

They look like powder blue tincs. Some better shots of the one in the rear would be good. They both seem to have large toe pads , but it would be good to get anther picture.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

So males have mega toepads and these begin to appear obvious around 12-14 months?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

female tincs should also be larger/rounder. yours in the foreground looks male to me. back one, need to see better photos. try to get a top down and a profile of each frog side by side, that'll help.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Frog "A" and "B"


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

wild ass guess ... 2 males ... but as many have said before me, until it calls or lays eggs ....... not really sure. good luck w/ them.

-brett


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

You know where I can get any females? Or good price on sub adults?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

watch the classified section... there's a couple of tinc specialists on the board you could talk to as well. Richard (woodsman) has mostly tincs and Lisa (chesney) usually has a bunch as well. i think her site is index

-brett


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Brett, I'll give that a shot


----------

